# Solid drill press



## ScottKaye

Have you measured the run out at the spindle? I have read the PC has had issues with this in the past. Id love to know if PC finally applied some quality control to this area and fixed the issues others were having. Google "how to measure drill press run out".


----------



## TheFridge

There was about .0005 runout in the spindle and .004 with the chuck on.


----------



## Garbanzolasvegas

Have you checked this machine for run-out? I have the same DP and it has very bad run out. I would buy an chuck/ arbor for it but I cant justify pay more for a chuck than the DP cost me


----------



## ScottKaye

hmm.. those are rather acceptable tolerances.. I'll have to look into one. knowing my luck though, I'll go through 10 of them before I get one like you did.



> There was about .0005 runout in the spindle and .004 with the chuck on.
> 
> - TheFridge


----------



## TheFridge

see above post.

Rich- Try different combinations of turning the spindle and chuck ( don't remember if you can turn the chuck but I think so.


----------



## Tennessee

I have one of these. I have not had any problems with runout, but I cannot get the laser to work correctly. It lights up, but it seems to want to wander a bit. Gave up on it a few months back and just use the press without it.


----------



## marc7101

Looks like this model has been discontinued. Can't find anyone still selling it!


----------



## TheFridge

Possible. Lowes was the only place carrying it in stock aside from maybe Amazon.


----------



## BurlyBob

I recently bought mine based on reviews here on LJ. Assembly was a breeze, the laser sight was dead on out of the box. I haven't had much opportunity to really run it thru the ringers. But so far I'm very please with it and my friends are serious envious of it. I'm thinking it's going to do everything I need a drill press for.


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah I'm happy with mine


----------

